
At 94, Carmen Herrera Is Art’s Hot New Thing, and Enjoying It - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/20/arts/design/20herrera.html?hp
======
jackfoxy
Nothing against the nice old lady, but from what I saw of her work in the
slide show, to somehow pass this off as high art is a tribute to fakery.

~~~
robotron
Nothing against jackfoxy, but from what I saw of his comment, to somehow pass
this off as art criticism is a tribute to trollery.

